# Summer League Game #4: Heat vs OKC



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Watch the Games Here*​
We play in the 3rd game of the day so tip off should be right around 7pm.

Game 1- Bulls vs Nets
Game 2- Pacers vs Magic
Game 3- Heat vs Thundercats 

Unfortunately, Kevin Durant will not be playing for OKC, and against his good friend Mike Beasley. Beasley was solid yet unspectacular against the Pacers. Hopefully he comes out a little more aggressive in this one.

Russell Westbrook vs Mario Chalmers should also be fun to watch. Westbrook had a day like Beasley did going 2-13 against the Nets. Im sure he'll be looking to bounce back from that game so Chalmers will have another tough guard in this one and another chance to prove to everyone he should have gone higher than he did in the draft.

Jeff Green has been playing very well this summer league as well so this should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i still cant believe theres an NBA team in the middle of nowhere. jeez

im thinking Beas was told by the coaches to pass more often. hes being tested in many ways. who knows what startegy--if any--will implement next with Beasley.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley'll be guarding Green? Thats a nice task, Jeff Green's been tearing up Summer League..

Disappointing to hear Durant won't play, but Beasley/Green and Chalmers/Westbrook will be real nice matchups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 2nd game just ended. Our game will start in 18 minutes. So tipoff should be around 7:30pm.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My stupid thing wont connect, grrrr


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> The 2nd game just ended. Our game will start in 18 minutes. So tipoff should be around *7:30pm*.


That's 2:30AM here. And that means I'll be sleeping half the day tomorrow(again ).


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

MB30 said:


> My stupid thing wont connect, grrrr


Yeah, it disconnects for a while between games... should be alright straight b4 tipoff...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh right...so noone can see anythin right now?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's amazing how every day this week I've gone to class and then come home and the game will be starting within 5 minutes.

I'm hoping Chalmers dominates Westbrook. Donald Sloan dominated Westbrook last season and I witnessed Chalmers murder Donald Sloan and eat his soul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is your screen showing anything? mine says its ready - but its just black.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice low post score by Beasley.

Beasley with the steal and dunk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit...stupid computer...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with a beautiful fadeaway jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> God dammit...stupid computer...


Try copy and pasting this link into your Windows media player
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with a nice and 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got it now, Chalmers with the nice And1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook is impressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Westbrook is playing well so far...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit W2M stop beating me to it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with a nice drive and layup


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Super Mario with the nice drive


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL at "You're telling me somebody wanted _Serge Ibaka_ more than Mario Chalmers?" :rofl:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley strugglin from the field again, havin a rest


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley started out 3-3 but has missed his last 3 or 4 shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

End of 1. 23-23

Beasley wth 6
Chalmers with 5
Powell with 5


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, I only saw the 1 make and a few misses.

Hes gettin to the spots he needs to get to, just having trouble finishing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"If Killingsworth was sitting on the backboard, he still wouldnt score" :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Graves. Beasley and Chalmers back in.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Agh, whatsup with Beasley! How many pts westbrook got? Keep me updated guys, I cant watch, i got work to do. Boy do i wish they archived these games!Is there anywhere to watch them once they finish?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook's got 9 i believe.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ridiculous range on that 3 by Beas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3! Damn, he had no one to pass to and just put it up and in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with the beautiful three...wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So our game is at 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome drive by Beasley and finish with the right hand.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice drivin layup by Beas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice jumper by Lasme.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook is so quick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice cross by Westbrook. He has been very impressive.

Whys Mario out?


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with the finish and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and 1 by Beasley. He took it hard to the rim there.

Too bad he missed the FT.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

So how many points does Beasley have now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think he has 13 right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He got to the line but missed both.

Whats he shooting for free throws over these games? Cant be too good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He was at 80% before the game from the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

touche Mike :laugh:

Just seems that whenever I tune in to watch him he misses atleast 3 freebies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-39 Miami at the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Didnt see much of Chalmers that half. He didnt play a lot...but he was aggressive attacking the hoop. He was struggling to defend Westbrook though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice offensive rebound and putback jumper by Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that was pretty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Morrow is doing what I was hoping DQ would this SL. Knocking down 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario with the drive and draws the offensive on Westbrook.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Powell goes and 1


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley's jumper is smooth.. It just needs to go in a bit more, he's falling short on quite a few when he fades.

Any idea what Beasley's FG is?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I was gona make a Kasib Powell appreciation thread cause he's been trying hard and playing really well. But with James Jones now, its unlikely he'll make the team..


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

something about a shoutout for Australia fans. What's that you?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats that? Who said somethin about Aussies?

Agreed on Beasley's J, its smooth but he rushes it sometimes. He'll get it going good


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice up-and-under by Lasme.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"My entire back would be Vladimir Gulobovic" :lol:

Beasley will get a lot of 1 on 1 practice with his shot in the coming months before training camp. He does rush his shot some and doesnt follow through. I'm sure they'll work on all that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-63 Miami at the end of 3

Good to see former Cane Anthony King playing well.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Whats that? Who said somethin about Aussies?
> 
> Agreed on Beasley's J, its smooth but he rushes it sometimes. He'll get it going good



Some heat fan just told them to do a shoutout to Aussie heat fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Represent. Wasnt me, but ill take it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whenever this #4 guy is in, the teams offense looks bad. Is that just me?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lasme throws it down.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley gets the friendly bounce on a three-pointer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive and kick out by Chalmers to find Beasley for the 3


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice one-hand bullet pass by Beasley, too bad Marko Killingsworth or wateva his name is can't catch..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

_"Marko Killingsworth would kill me in a fight.. just by walking past me.."
"Yep, that is one large human being.."_

:laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Marko Killingsworth AND1!!!!!!

Who is this guy.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant believe they're playing some Wang Chung to end the game :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Heat win 101-76


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good Games for Beasley, Powell, Lasme and Morrow. Chalmers also had his moments.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

stats????


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure yet as they havent been released, will post once we get em.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

summary anyone?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> summary anyone?


Once upon a time there was a summer league game. It sucked. Then they all lived happily ever after. 

The end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley was pretty aggressive offensively. Started off well and went cold for a bit, but came good in the end. Showed his range by hittin 2 threes, free throws were a bit off and seemed to rebound pretty well. Didnt hustle back on D all that well. Made a few nice passes that werent converted into buckets, but overall it was a very solid game from Mike.

Mario was a lot quieter today than others. He didnt play a whole lot and was yo-yo'd in and out a bit. Was aggressive going at the hoop and converted some nice drives. Set a few guys up for shots, ran the offense well...solid but unspectacular.

Kasib had another good game. He doesnt really have a spot here anymore but he did the little things.

Morrow was hot from long range and seemed to be shooting pretty well. Doesnt do much else.

Lasme and Killingsworth killed them inside. They were simply too big and strong for OKC's frontline and both had pretty big games in limited minutes.

We kicked their ***...thats about it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley- 19 pts (8-16)(2-4 from 3) 5rbs
Chalmers- 11 pts (4-5) 4rbs 4asts
Morrow- 16 pts (5-9)(3-4 from 3)
Lasme- 14 pts (4-5) 2 blks

Box score


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Once again W2M beats me too it :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Once again W2M beats me too it :laugh:


As a wise man once said:



MB30 said:


> Its a long list, dont be ashamed


eace:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

I must have a long tally next to my name in that list.

Good to see Beasley go for 50% for the first time this Summer League. If he hit a few more freebies it wouldve been even better, but its all good. 

I was pretty impressed with Russell Westbrook, minus his free throw shooting. He has serious speed and a nice handle. He's better than I thought.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, there's a reason his stock climbed like crazy..Looks liek Durant didnt paly, did that have anything to do with Beasley? I'm guessing so, although they wouldnt say that. BTW, Brook Lopez scored 23 today, nice job by him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Naw, Durant has no reason to play summer league games unless he really wanted to. He alrfeady played one. I doubt they wanted him in another.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No point Durant risking injury in a game he doesnt need to play. We know hes top notch.

I think the thing that has impressed me the most about Beasley is his three point stroke. I knew he could shoot the long ball, but I didnt think he could be as good as he has been from that range already. He shots the NBA three effortlessly and has hit atleast 1 in every game so far, and at a pretty high clip. Its gonna be a real weapon for him going forward. Just the fact that he has that shot that the opposition needs to respect means that he will be able to get in to the lane at will.

Im starting to like the Derrick Coleman/Larry Johnson type comparisons. He is not as good a passer as Coleman was early in his career and not as authoritive a finisher as LJ - but he's got the handle and versatility that those guys had early. If he can play like they did in their first few years in the L for an extended period of time thats a hell of a baller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Although its a pretty small sample size, Beasley is shooting 50% from 3 so far this summer league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If he can consistently stroke that long ball, his hesitation moves will become that much deadlier. He is just so good going towards the hoop, he contorts his body into these awkward looking positions but still manages draw the contact and more often than not, finish.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Padgett and Richards, the two guys we actually signed to conditional contracts, have been disappointing

I like Lasme. I like Powell. These guys are keepers imo, at least to training camp

I also think Morrow deserves a look. His shot has been consistently great all summer league.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice to see beasely had a solid game and a better shooting day, is he playin in the post at all cuz by the post seems like all he does is either face up n drive or pop a 3...wouldve liked a lil more then 5 boards. 

Chalmers seems to have been quiet but by the stats he had a good game, could he really not handle westbrook tho? Cuz by Westbrooks stats seems like he could get w/e he wanted. And thats Mario's strong point (defense).

Also good to see both of em lower their T/O numbers and foul numbers lol. 

thanks for the update yall.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its also important to note that Beasley only had two fouls in 25 minutes

for him, with the way he has been fouling like crazy in the games before, this is a huge accomplishment....

we need him to play defense without fouling so he could stay on the floor


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I did notice that, and agree.

Over the 4 games - Beasley is averaging:

18.3 points
7.3 rebounds
0.8 assists
1.0 blocks
1.0 steals
26.9 minutes

37% from the field
50% from three point land
71% from the free throw line

If you discount that terrible 2nd game where he shot 1-13, he is shooting 45% which is much more respectable.

Still - his production has been very good so far and around what I expect him to average (on better shooting percentage) in the regular season. 17-18ppg, 7-8.5 rpg.


----------

